
Six-figures out of school – or, warning signs a bubble is about to burst - itsaidpens
https://onezero.medium.com/warning-signs-that-a-bubble-is-about-to-burst-aa9801e65557
======
fasdfsadfasdf
I have been saving money hard upon the belief that this upcoming recession is
going to wipe a lot of people out, more than usual.

I think this is similar to something the author wrote: I see people making
$100k out of school who have been in industry working for 3-4 years, living
paycheck to paycheck with minimal savings. They go to very nice restaurants,
have 1 bedroom apartments in trendy neighborhoods, and travel.

I actually believe that the upcoming recession is not going to be particularly
brutal to tech. If that's the case, the gap of the middle class will only
accelerate in the bay area, and elsewhere. That scares me.

------
chriselles
I remember the New York Times employment section in the newspaper between
1996-1999.

There were absolutely silly $ numbers being thrown around.

IIRC(apologies if my memory is incorrect), ads for IT jobs seemed to fit two
major themes:

1) Y2K work, often COBOL 2) Web 1.0/UNIX/HTML

And(again IIRC) the published $ in some cases then, may not be out of line
with today.

